# Has anyone tried Ethical Nutrients IBS Support?



## katie123 (Sep 2, 2013)

so lately i've seen quite a few ads on tv for 'ethical nutrients IBS support' and it says that it relieves the symptoms of medically diagnosed ibs so i was wondering if anyone has tried it and if it works or not or if its just a probiotic?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Looks like it is "just" a probiotic, but at least this one has some clinical data that it may be helpful for peopel with IBS.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22912552

It isn't the only company I see selling this strain so depends on if you can find a company you think you can trust to put the right viable bacteria in the pill and see what the price is to see if they are what most people are charging for it.

A brand with a lot of TV ads may not be higher quality and may cost more as someone has to pay for the ads.


----------



## Mchops (Nov 11, 2013)

Ive had something approximating IBS-C along with bad haemorrhoids. I've been using Inner Health powder (in a bottle) and it is one of the few probiotics that also includes a prebiotic (Oligofructose) which I believe I needed along with the probiotics. I've been taking it for about 5 months now and my C and other symptoms (bloating, wind) have virtually disappeared.

I can't say for sure if the Inner Health powder is the silver bullet as Ive also been very strict in cutting out all grains, legumes, sugar and industrially processed foods from my diet, while adding back some dairy (yogurt, kefir), meat and fermented foods back into my diet and focusing on portion control, chewing (so basic but so effective for me!) etc. But the powder is highly likely to have been an important part of the whole process.

So depending on what type of IBS you have and your particular diet I'd say just give it a go and see...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Prebiotics are a mixed bag for IBSers.

If the probiotics you are taking colonize you they can use the prebiotics as food (but not the one and only food for them) and it may help the population.

If the probiotics don't colonize you (either not the right strain for you, or the product doesn't have viable bacteria) the prebiotics can add to the total amount of food for the bacteria that make gas. This is why some probitoics can make people really gassy when they start up, the prebiotics add to the gas and for some people they don't tolerate that well at all.

I think happening on the right probiotic strain for you is more what does the trick than if they have prebiotics or not. A lot of of our IBSers have to avoid anything with prebiotics in them because of the other bacteria in there (and you will never be 100% just probiotics in there, wouldn't be a healthy ecosystem that way).

Now if you happend to remove all the other gassy foods (several grains, all legumes, some sugars and most processed foods have Fodmaps in them, as well as some fruits and veggies) you may have had enough room for the gas from the prebiotics.


----------



## threeheadedmonkey (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm in Australia too and I've tried them, when I first got diagnosed with IBS about 8 years ago I thought they help but I think it was really more of a placebo effect as they didn't really do much long term. I tried about a year ago to take them again and found that this time they made me feel worse. Their just a regular probiotic with some herbs in them, I'd say it's worth trying to see if it helps but it isn't a cure.


----------

